# Hope for Rain - 250 l Ryouboku



## Vojs (Apr 5, 2007)

Since my previous scape las leaked and end prematurelly, I fixed the aquarium and started again.

Lightning - 2x20 w Philips energy savers 6500 k, 2x24 w Philips energy savers 6500 K, Gro lux Atman T -8 20w.

Substrate - DIY mixture of peat, flower substrate soill, clay, and gravel above it.

Hardscape - mangro tree and vine tree, some silicate flat stones.

Fauna - Neocardinia dentriculata and Ancistrus sp.

Flora - Echinodorus ozelot, Echinodorus shluterii leopard, Echinodorus parviflorus tropica, Echinodorus tennelus, Crynum thainum, Cryptocoryne parva, Cryptocoryne wendtii brown, Cryptocoryne willisii, Cryptocoryne becketi var. petchii. Nymphaea zenkeri, Nymphaea pubescens, Sagitaria subbulata, Anubias bareteri, Anubias nana, Hygrophyla salicifolia, Ludwigia repens, Vesicularia sp., Monosolenium tennerum and Glossostigma elatinoides.

It is still very fresh since I have scaped it on thursday.

And here are some pics.

Front view



















Little above










From left










From right










Right side










Left side


----------



## Chuppy (Aug 5, 2007)

Great looking tank!
Love the variations of driftwood


----------



## Questin (Sep 30, 2007)

Very natural looking tank, good job. Did you have any fish in there? Maybe hiding from the camera, I know I can be camera shy too


----------



## Vojs (Apr 5, 2007)

Only Ancistrus sp. and Red Chery shrimps. I had SAE but I removed them becouse they have eaten my Java moss. Later on whan tank matures I will put some Characins, Cheirodon axelrodi or Paracheiron inessi or Serpas. I haven't decided yet. First month will definitelly be without fishes.


----------



## Vojs (Apr 5, 2007)

Well one week has pased, and everything is developing nicely. I have removed one big tree from centar and Echinodorus leopard, thaydid not fit the scape.


----------



## Vojs (Apr 5, 2007)

And


----------



## Vojs (Apr 5, 2007)




----------



## MNellis3023 (Oct 3, 2007)

I love this set up. Just the detail and Hardscaping that you did is great. This is one of my personal favorite tanks. Good job, Keep up the great work


----------



## Vojs (Apr 5, 2007)

Thank you MNellis3023, this scape is still very fresh, only one week has past, it will tike some time to mature.


----------



## FacePlanted (Aug 13, 2007)

I also think that the hardscape is very well done. I really like the driftwood pieces. They are very interesting and uniquely shaped and placed. I also really like the red nymphea/lilly in the center. It really matches the driftwood and they both go well together.

Keep up the good work!

-Mike B-


----------



## Vojs (Apr 5, 2007)

An update after 2 weeks. Everything is developing nicelly. I am still waiting for Crinum and Cryptocorynes to start growing as they supose to grow. It is still very fresh.


----------



## Chuppy (Aug 5, 2007)

it is all filling up nicely there...


----------



## PapaLoc (Mar 5, 2006)

That is an amazing display of drift wood scaping! It looks awesome. Its not one piece? Its several pieces put together right?


----------



## Vojs (Apr 5, 2007)

Thanks Chuppy and Pap loc.

Papa loc, there is more than than 20 driftwoods of various sizes in this tank. They go from 10 cm, to about 40 cm in lenght. All of them are driftwoods of grape from an old vineyard.


----------



## Vojs (Apr 5, 2007)

Some driftwoods are not visiablle in these pictures, because thay are behind Nymphaea lotus, and Echinodorus ozelot also covers some of them.


----------



## Vojs (Apr 5, 2007)

I am waiting for some Microsorum pteropus narrow and windelov, they should arrive to me next week. I plan to put them behind Anubias nana (M.narrow) and Cryptocoryne parva (M.windelov).


----------



## nevada (Apr 3, 2005)

Yup! A very nice and Very natural looking tank caused by the nicely done stacking of the driftwood. WOW i'm lost ... don't know what else to comment. Great TAnk! GD Job!


----------



## Vojs (Apr 5, 2007)

Thanks nevada !


----------



## Vojs (Apr 5, 2007)

A brief update, after a while. Everything is developing nicely, except Crinum thaianum, which is stil recovering from replanting. But I hope it will start growing nicelly soon.

There are some issues with slime and fuzz algae. I have reduced photoperiod to 8 hours, and started 70 % water changes twice a week. I am sad, because there are no Easy Carbo or Fluorish excell on Serbian market so I must fix algae issues without theese products.

Here are some pics. Better pics will be posted soon.


----------



## Leonard (Mar 4, 2007)

This is a very nice aquascape! I like it


----------



## Vojs (Apr 5, 2007)

Another update. Picture are a better this time.

Everything is developing nicely. I had some problems with fuyy and slime alges, but I have managed to reuduc them by shortening lightning period and with 70 % water changes twice a week. Now it is time for trimming Ludigia, Hygrophila, Nymphaea lotus and mosess. Becose of the alges, I had to trim a lot of Crinum, so now it looks very poor, but I hope it will recover. If not, I will remove Crinum and add some Vallisneria nana, if I could find it.

Here are some pics.


----------



## Leonard (Mar 4, 2007)

Nice! I like the redish Nymphaea, but I think you should remove the brown one in the background.


----------



## Vojs (Apr 5, 2007)

Happy New Year everybody !!!

It is a time for update. I made few changes. I have removed Echinodorus ozellot and parviflorus torpica and aded Mucrosorum Narrow and Microsorum Windelov.

Also I started using Easy Life products, Easy Carbo, Profito, Ferro, FFM and Symbiont. So plants shoul now start growing better.

Here are some pics.


----------



## Vojs (Apr 5, 2007)

More pics


----------



## Vojs (Apr 5, 2007)

And few more...


----------



## Te-Nej (Aug 9, 2007)

Where is the picture with author of this tank :yawinkle: . Just kidding  .
Great job. Impressive work. Glossa made awesome carpet.

Pozdrav!
Aquamaniac :mrgreen:


----------



## Vojs (Apr 5, 2007)

Thanks Tej Nej. Greetings !!!

Here is the picture with the author..


----------



## Fiki (Apr 16, 2006)

Each time I see pictures of your thank, it looks better and better... Have to say that plants look healthy and satisfied and algae are not visible. My only suggestion would be to keep E. tennelus apart from glosso and to try to somehow stop their propagation in order to avoid possible mess at the foreground and their competition. Otherwise, I'm quite sure it would be impossible to separate those two species at one point. 

How about algae issues?

Best regards,

Fiki (FIKUS)

p.s. Pozdrav.


----------



## Vojs (Apr 5, 2007)

Thanks Fiki. 

In start they were separated but they managed to mix, and I like it like this efect, so I didin't want to separate them. It looks Nature style, although I was a little affraid that Glossa may distroy tennelus, but it seems to grow OK.

I fight the alges withregular water changes and Easy Life products-Easy Carbo, Profito, Ferro and FFM. 

There is one thing with this tank. I have created it in my home town Bor, but since I work now in Belgrade, this tank is maintained by my father. And it is very good so far, and hope that it will be far better...

Best regards

Pozdrav!

Vojs


----------



## Fiki (Apr 16, 2006)

Glad to hear that you solve an algae issue once for a good.


All the best & pozdrav,

Fiki


----------



## Vojs (Apr 5, 2007)

Well it is time for an update after past ten days. I am astonished with the efectivness of Easy Life products, especially Easy Carbo, my alges are simply wanishing. Also, I think have finally adjusted levels of N, P, K, Fe and micro elementes, so plants are getting nice colouring. And Carbo is doing a nice job, along with FFM.

In the picture bellow you can see that alges are getting cleared..










Full size...



















Greet(h)ings from Serbia :hat:


----------



## Vojs (Apr 5, 2007)

An update after a while. My nature is getting wild and I love it. Pictures are not soo good, but I feel a need to post them

Next week I expect some new plants, and I will introduce them in my thank. Valisneria nana, will be placed in left corner, Bolbitis heudeloti od some driftwoods and Rotalla nanjenshan right from Ludwigia.


----------



## Vojs (Apr 5, 2007)

Larger pics, I have thumbnail view....


----------



## kakkoii (Jan 18, 2008)

Its Awesome!!!:d


----------



## Vojs (Apr 5, 2007)

After a while, I have done some small changes. I aded Monosolenium tennerum, Rotala nanjenshan, Eleocharis parvula. Bobitis heudeloti and Vallisneria nana. Also, I have put out the whole of Glosso and Ech. tennelus since they were mixed and totaly haotic. I have plnted them again and in future I ll try to keep them separated.

Of course, I ve done some scizors work with Ludwigia and Hygrophyla.

Here are some pics, maybe I should have wait for a few weeks for plants to grow but nevermind.



























































































New pics for several weeks, when carpet is formed....


----------



## Vojs (Apr 5, 2007)

The fishes are introduced. Black phantom tetras and Hasemania nana. Later I plan to ad neon tetras.


----------



## didiplants (Jan 20, 2008)

That is so awesome.


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Really nice. Your nestled in look is great. But I do miss seeing all the beautiful driftwood patterns you had a beginning.


----------



## DonaldmBoyer (Aug 18, 2005)

Stunning job, Vojs! Looks awesome, and I really like how it has turned out! Very "fluffy" with all of the mosses; it has softened the look some what! Very clean, nice fish selection, so I must commend your effort! Excellent!!


----------



## Vojs (Apr 5, 2007)

Thanks guys.

Regarding driftwood paterns I miss them to, but moss have given totaly new dimension to the scape, and I realy like how it grows.


----------



## Vojs (Apr 5, 2007)

A time for an update.

Everzthing is growing well. I have some problems with Glossa, since it is a litle bit yeloow. Supose that it's suffeing a litle bit from shortage of Macros, so I have increased NPK dosage. Apart from it everithing is cool.

I have introduced Rotala green, and get rid of Ludwigia.

Mosses need a trim, I plan to do it in a few days.

Please comment


----------



## Mark1 (Feb 5, 2008)

You´ve got a great tank! I love it and it´s layout really is beautiful!


----------



## Sparg93 (Mar 31, 2008)

Very nice!


----------



## arowanaman (Jun 14, 2006)

I really like the use of moss in this tank very cool.


----------



## Vojs (Apr 5, 2007)

Thanks Mark, Sparkg and arowanaman.

I am waiting for Valisneria nana to fill in the left corner, and Rotalas green and nanjenshan to get bushy and shape them by trimming. Eventualy moss will get owergrown until than, but I ll start triming them soon.


----------



## Mark1 (Feb 5, 2008)

I don´t know if I see it right, but maybe the back of your tank should have some cleaning and you could try a brighter background.

That´s the only change I would appreciate.


----------



## Vojs (Apr 5, 2007)

Here is an update. Before trimming.

Everithing is developing nicely. I'm waiting for Rotala nanjensahan to form a nice bush, and Valisneria nana to fill the left corner. Unfortunatelly I'll be late for ADA.


----------



## Mark1 (Feb 5, 2008)

Hey,

time for an update ?

Regards,
Mark.


----------



## Vojs (Apr 5, 2007)

Actually I rescaped it totaly today. But there is the latest look.










I ll post pictures of a new layout tomorrow.


----------

